# Dishwasher powder in the loo ?



## 115672 (Aug 18, 2008)

When we were in France recently, a chap I met at the emptying point saw me adding Elsan fluid and he told me (in very good english) that he and lots of others use a small teaspoonfull of dishwasher powder instead.
Anyone ever tried it ?
Happy Daze
Chrisboyo


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We prefer to use paper!

It doesn't sting quite as much!


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We use oxyclean or vanish oxy (pink not white) and have done for the past 3 years. you can buy it anywhere, it is cheaper/lighter than all those smelly chemicals and you can empty your cassette anywhere even ceptic tanks.
I would be carefull with dishwashing powder as it is rather caustic and might cause damage

Tina


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Or fits a "Sierra Oscar Golf" .


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dish washer*

I use a dishwasher tablet to clean the cassette.

Russell


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Dish washer*



Rapide561 said:


> I use a dishwasher tablet to clean the cassette.
> 
> Russell[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> I use a dishwasher tablet to clean the cassette.
> 
> Russell[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Anne, open the vent and drop in one or two dishwasher tablets, leave vent open and place the whole unit in you dishwasher and when cycle has finished your toilet will be spotless, but you will need to clean out the dishwasher before using it for the dishes :lol: :wink:


  

I am\was a little worried about the seals on the cassette. This was talked about sometime ago and I am sure someone said it rots the seals and they have enough trouble as it is with the Canadians.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Can I recap here 8O 
Are we talking about replacing the blue with a machine washing up powder. In which case will it really break down the contents.

Or is it just for cleaning the cassette out  Im getting confused.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't believe anyone would put the cassette into a domestic dishwasher :roll: :roll: :roll: .

Apart from the obvious health implications, surely the heat would the cassette no good at all :roll: :roll: :roll: 

the mind boggles.

Kev.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

And the boggles mind!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can almost see the sense in chucking a little detergent of some kind, but I'd like to see what Thetford think of the idea, discounting lost sales of their cleaning stuffs.

Kev, still with boggled mind.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Dish washer*

ab


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Anne, open the vent and drop in one or two dishwasher tablets, leave vent open and place the whole unit in you dishwasher and when cycle has finished your toilet will be spotless, but you will need to clean out the dishwasher before using it for the dishes :lol: :wink:[/quote]

Surely thats tongue in cheek

Bri


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

On a sort of side note, Thetford recommend you change the rubber seal every 12 months and use their lubricant every month or so for the seal
We use a SOG and no Aquakem stuff, change the seal every 12 months or there abouts and when home we wash out with dettol (diluted of course) just leaving a few bubbles in the tank until we are ready for off again


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We use Oxyfix from Aldi.

Its one of these oxygen generating doo-dahs so hopefully it has a similar effect to a SOG in creating a good enviroment for bacteria. Certainly doesn't smell as bad!

Anyway it seems to have worked ok for the last year with no ill effects.

At £1:40 its a cheap solution


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

TinaGlenn said:


> We use oxyclean or vanish oxy (pink not white) and have done for the past 3 years. you can buy it anywhere, it is cheaper/lighter than all those smelly chemicals and you can empty your cassette anywhere even ceptic tanks.
> I would be carefull with dishwashing powder as it is rather caustic and might cause damage
> 
> Tina


I'm liking that idea, but just to be clear, are you saying Tina, that you prime the cassette with the Oxy(pink) instead of the chemical loo stuff? If that's the case, how many scoops do you put in the cassette? 
I do hate the smell of those loo chemicals


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We like those blue teabags, which turn everything green, still smells a little, but nowhere near as bad.

I don't see cost as an issue here, unless you empty it every day while you're away, in which case the chemicals wouldn't have had time to work their magic.

Kev.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

*Special toilet paper?*

Another plea for more information about the effectiveness in breaking down solids and paper.

Also for dosage instructions.

Additionally, the SOG web page talks about using 'special toilet paper' in chemical toilets. We never have done. Does anybody else? We are mainly concerned about the high cost of the chemical additives (such as Elsan) which are supposed to break up solids and keep everything hygenic.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Always a bit bothersome when someone asks a legitimate question and gets and much of BS in response. But then the jokes are fun. 

So there are two questions that deserve answers and I too am interested in them.

Would dishwasher powder or tablets work and if you use the oxy stuff how much do you put in? I don't think either one will harm the seals.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jhelm said:


> I don't think either one will harm the seals.


It would probably depend on the concentration.

We use the Thetford T P, seeing as we only have the one planet to pass on, monetary saving is not the issue, just use both sides or fold it in half.

Kev.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Special toilet paper?*



LittleGreyCat said:


> breaking down solids .


... sounds worse to me than 5h1t does.


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

You can buy a lot of oxy cleaner from a supermarket and seals from Dometic/Thetford for the price of a Sog. I don't think occasional use, say twice a month, makes a Sog worthwhile.
Aqua-Kem does pong, and in warm weather the effectiveness of the Kem and the pong decrease and increase respectively at an alarming rate.
I normally buy 'green' fluid from the caravan shop, and bog paper comes from a 'pound shop'. Just need to make sure that it is rinsed well, and shaken as well during rinsing, after emptying.
I will give the oxy cleaner a whirl as powder in a small tub seems to be easier to store than a can of liquid, and you end up with a storage tub afterwards!.


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

hubby bought ours home last night and soaked the whole thing in a large bucket with milton fluid and jet washed it, its come up as good as new. we also use the blue tea bags which work ok and if we are not using it for a while i always leave some water in it with a small amount of milton just to keep it fresh
hannah


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

hope he did not get a splash back Hannah

Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Seals and such*

Bear in mind dishwashers have seals too!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

apparently you need to take when shaking a cassette, don't be too vigorous as the internal components of the closing mechanism can be damaged, by err solid matter banging into it and get trapped.

I know as this has happened to mine, it is best to leave emptying as long as possible to allow the chemicals to do their stuff, it is also important to use Thetford paper as this breaks down much faster , and makes jamming much less of a problem.

Kev.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

> Tell me how you do it mine could do with a clean.
> 
> Anne


Anne, open the vent and drop in one or two dishwasher tablets, leave vent open and place the whole unit in you dishwasher and when cycle has finished your toilet will be spotless, but you will need to clean out the dishwasher before using it for the dishes :lol: :wink:[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anne


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have just tried the Thetford cassette in our dishwasher but it won't quite fit!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I got a tub of pink Vanish that had oxy on it. What do I do now please?


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

I personally cannot believe that anyone would want to put their toilet cassette into a dishwasher, and then use it for crockery. Am i just to fussy? I don't think so.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> I personally cannot believe that anyone would want to put their toilet cassette into a dishwasher, and then use it for crockery. Am i just to fussy? I don't think so.
> 
> steve & ann. ------------ teensvan.


You are too fussy. We use our dishwasher as a third bathroom if we are crowded out. I should have put this in the tips section really. 8) It's OK providing you remember to use the rinse facility after going to the loo.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We just put 1 scoop of the oxy powder into the tank after emptying and rinsing, if using the W5 Lidl oxy cleaning powder we use 2 scoops as they are smaller. 
Sometimes if there have been icky tums  an extras scoop goes in too.

We don't put any other cleaners into the loo. Just rinse well whenever it is emptied. We have never changed any seals in the past 3 years 8O 

We have never bothered to buy special loo paper, just use the cheapie stuff from iceland, it's not a good idea to use the fancy 3 ply stuff as that is harder for any loo chemicals to break down. 

I seem to remember Sallytrafic did a loo paper write up a while ago, complete with pics if anyone wanted to look it up  

Tina


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Pusser said:


> You are too fussy. We use our dishwasher as a third bathroom if we are crowded out. I should have put this in the tips section really. 8) It's OK providing you remember to use the rinse facility after going to the loo.


I suppose Pusser if you are really lucky the drying cycle will dry out your loo paper for re-use too :lol: :lol: :lol: 8O


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

TinaGlenn said:


> We just put 1 scoop of the oxy powder into the tank after emptying and rinsing, if using the W5 Lidl oxy cleaning powder we use 2 scoops as they are smaller.
> Sometimes if there have been icky tums  an extras scoop goes in too.
> 
> We don't put any other cleaners into the loo. Just rinse well whenever it is emptied. We have never changed any seals in the past 3 years 8O
> ...


Sorry but one more point if I may. Having cleaned it out with pink oxy do you then use Oxy foxy instead of chemicals or Blue or Green stuff.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

TinaGlenn said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > You are too fussy. We use our dishwasher as a third bathroom if we are crowded out. I should have put this in the tips section really. 8) It's OK providing you remember to use the rinse facility after going to the loo.
> ...


Another brill green idea (maybe a brown idea  ) Do you know there have been at least 5 earth shattering ideas on this forum today. Where else can one get such inspiration, encouragement and sense of purpose; apart from the Samaritans. 8O


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Pusser said:


> Sorry but one more point if I may. Having cleaned it out with pink oxy do you then use Oxy foxy instead of chemicals or Blue or Green stuff.


Hi Pusser,

You put the scoops of powder into the tank instead of the blue or green stuff, make sure that your tank is well rinsed so that there isn't any of the blue or green stuff still in there as it will stop the oxy stuff working.

Tina


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Thank you so much. I am going to do a tummy run tomorrow with it to see how it works. Always feel silly going to the loo on my driveway. It is somehow indecent and not done.  I don't suppose it cleans your bum as well. 8O

I am so excited by this discovery it is almost worth being incontinent. 8)


----------



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

Just one point ( sorry if it has already been mentioned) i can confirm that the vast majority of BLUE toilet chemicals were FORMALDEHYDE plus fragrance. Now for the intelligent amongst you will already know that FORMALDEHYDE is embalming fluid, a PRESERVATIVE. So i hear you all ask why would you put embalming fluid in your toilet?.
Well contrary to most peoples belief, the blue chemical IS NOT designed to break the solids down, on the contrary, as a preservative is STOPS the biological breakdown, which in turn stops the pong...... see where we are going with this, so for a prolonged period the cassette wont smell with its contents.
But as all things............ The EU ( and am sure scores of other do gooders ) dont like it any more!!


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Loo's etc*

Whilst at a Campsite in the Dordogne where the Chemique was indoors together with all other washing, showers ,wash up facilities. A fellow camper decided to empty his SOG whilst others were washing up etc after dinner. He cleared the entire block in about 30 seconds with people leaving abandoned dishes etc.
The stink was terrible.

Steve


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

It's all very well putting dish washer or whatever tablets in the loo but when you use the cassette to top up the fresh water it make the tea taste funny.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

ianhc said:


> So i hear you all ask why would you put embalming fluid in your toilet?.


For me, the actual smell of the blue stuff made me feel sick. Up until now I use biomagic. Such a nice pong that I also plonk some down all drain holes and this stops any smells from the grey waste. I suppose I won't be able to use it if I go down the Oxy route but I do have a SOG which keeps all smells in the confines of the tent on the next pitch.


----------



## 115672 (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow !!
Hasn't this turned into a good topic?
Just one question can change the world.
Chrisboyo


----------

